
The upper crust of Earth is shaking left following coronavirus lockdowns - gregdoesit
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-lockdowns-earth-shaking-less-seismic-noise/
======
ChrisGranger
Actual title: "Billions of people are under coronavirus lockdowns – and now
the upper crust of the Earth is shaking less"

Note "less" and not "left"...

